# How to wash ralph lauren jumper



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

How do you wash a Lambswool Ralph Lauren jumper ? I know not to put it in the washing machine as it will ruin it, some suggested wash it by hand in cook water ? then lay it down to dry ?

Any Help ?

Mat


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I put mine in the washing machine on gentle wool setting never had an issue, watch the next time i do it now it will fall apart sods law


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

justina3 said:


> I put mine in the washing machine on gentle wool setting never had an issue, watch the next time i do it now it will fall apart sods law


I'm same, on the gentlest cycle in washing machine possible then laid flat to dry


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

No idea, all my clothes are cheap junk


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Check the labels it should tell you


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Give it back to Ralph, let him wash it. :lol:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

always a delicate wash programme at 30deg, & only 1 wash tablet each time. After it comes out of the washing machine lay in on the counter and carefully pull back into shape.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

With wool garments, I wash on the specific wool setting and use Woolite which is a specific washing powder designed for wool/delicate clothing. No worrying about shrinkage or damage with Woolite! Before I discovered it, I shrank a £150 Lacost wool jumper using ordinary washing tabs even on the wool setting.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Woolite FTW. Non bio so won't eat the fibres.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Let me just ask the wife..


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As AllenF said once:

Give it to the wife
Kick wife until she puts it in the washing machine.

Then nag wife until she puts it in tumble drier

Shout at wife until she irons it and puts it back in the wardrobe.

Job done :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Defo don't put it in the machine, last time I did on a delicate cycle etc it came out holier than the Pope and was good only for the bin


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Hand wash in luke warm water, no spinning dry flat reshape when wet...

or 

wash on hot, spin at 1300, pull the arms double length, iron with steam find a small dog that could now wear it, order another one.

John Tht.


----------

